# مفاجأه وحصــــــــــــــــــــريا بعد انتظار Aviation Basic course



## vendetta (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سيارات وجرارات (تعليم صناعى) حلوان بس مهتم بالطيران 
كورس البيزك واللى طبعا غنى عن التعريف لبتوع باور وبتوع طيران وبدون كلام كتير 

الملف 4568 صفحه
الامتداد PDF
المساحه 22.7 ميجا (مساحه خياليه)

اللينك

http://rapidshare.com/files/165656247/__1616_Aviation_Basic_course_.pdf.html

وعايزين مشاركات مفيده كده بالنسبه للاسعار ونظام سدادها 
وهل ممكن اى حد ياخد كورس البيزك ام لا شعب ميكانيكيه اخرى ام لا ؟

والله الموفق لنا جميعا


----------



## جاسر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ممتاز طالما طُلب من قبل الإخوة في مصر

رابط غير الرابيدشير:

****************

جزاك الله خير


----------



## vendetta (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ليه كده يااعضاءنا الكرام ؟؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تساؤل لما هذا التجاهل والبخل بالردود 
هو الموضوع مش مهم ولا اخطات فى السعى للافاده 

طب ادى كمان معلومه عن الكورس فى مصر للطيران 

سعر الكورس 13500 جنيه مصرى 
على دفعه واحده 
وياريت نلاقى ردود سلبا او ايجابا


----------



## جاسر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لن يضيع تعبك إن شاءالله وأنت بإذن الله مأجور

كثير من المواضيع الممتازة لا تلاقي التفاعل المطلوب الا بعد حين

وربما يحدث العكس أحياناً .. وهذا من الغرائب 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## مهندس صيانة أجهزة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا احاول الدخول على اللينك لكن للأسف مش نافع فبرجاء التكرم بالافادة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا
ولكن اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن الكورس واين مكان الكورس والمقابل المادى للكورس


----------



## الحاتم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لسه بحمل البرنامج بس انا كن بدور على حاجة فى الملاحة الجوية
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 مارس 2009)

*A&p*

Course Title : Air frame and Power Plant basics "A&P"
Location : Egypt Air
Costs : 14 000 LE
Duration : 3 months
Start date : Soon
Transportation : By Egypt Air buses

P.S: The same course also in_ Embaba_ with costs of 6000 LE , duration of 19 weeks but starts in june or juli at most

For any information, ask here and i will answer you soon


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 مارس 2009)

d_a_w_i قال:


> Course Title : Air frame and Power Plant basics "A&P"
> Location : Egypt Air
> Costs : 14 000 LE
> Duration : 3 months
> ...



*اصبــت اخي الكريم d_a_w_i :84: 

بالنسبه لكورس امبابه , فنا اخدته هناك شخصيا مجانا و ليس هناك اي فرق بينه و بين كورس مصر للطيران الا في الجزء العملي و الرويه العينيه للطائرات 

و بعد النجاح بنسبه لا تقل عن 70% تحصل علي نفس شهاده التي تعطيها مصر للطيران 

تحياتي :84:*​


----------



## 5A-ALI (26 مارس 2009)

ممكن استفسار 
هل بعد ما تاخد الشهادة من مصر للطيران او من معهد امبابة يتم اعفائك من اجراء امتحان البيسك في بلدك


----------



## wdelrasheed (11 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا, بس داير موضوع عن الديناميكا الهوائية


----------



## wdelrasheed (11 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة مين عندو عن موضوعنا حاجة


----------



## vendetta (13 أبريل 2009)

طب قول وفهمنا يمكن نقدر نفيدك وانا فى الخدمه​


----------



## محمود عسل (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكو
دى أول مشاركة لى , على فكرة الموضوع ده مهم جدا(Basic Course ) , انا اخذت course ده من معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران (مطار امبابة) .
على فكرة الرابط اعلى لا يعمل.
لو ممكن رابط أخر.
شكرا


----------



## كريم السيد (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. انا مهندس ميكانيكا بور وعايز اشتغل مهندس طيران , ايه المطلوب ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

مظبوط طلبة المنعهد بياخدوا الكورس مجانا وبقيه الغاراب ب 6000 جنيه لمدة اربع شهور


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

مهندس ميكانيكا لازم تاخد البيسك اولا وبعدين تفكر هاتشتغل ازاى


----------



## م/محترف (5 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر ممكن ان تعيدوا رفع الكورس مرة اخري لان الموضوع قديم فأجوا من عنده الكتاب ان يرفعه و جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل اخي الفاضل


----------



## HEMA EZZAT (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود بس الرابط مش بيفتح


----------



## مهندس غير متخصص (19 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ashigalhoor (25 أغسطس 2010)

يديك العافية


----------



## قلب الذئب (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور اخوي والله ابحث كثير عن كورسات مثل كذا

بس يالبت لو تعيد الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## d_a_w_i (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم إخوانى
لقد قمت منذ فترة برفع كورس البيزك على الرابط
الرابط يعمل وتمت تجربته الاّن

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186233.html

نسألكم الدعاء فى الشهر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------

